# Bồn Tắm



## Tbvsthanhvinh (25/10/21)

Bồn tắm Fantiny rất đa dạng về mẫu mã và chủng loại.  Bạn rất dễ bị lạc vào ma trận sản phẩm, rất khó có thể biết được loại nào nên dùng. Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu xem *bồn tắm Fantiny loại nào tốt? *qua bài viết dưới đây nhé!
*Lựa chọn bồn tắm Fantiny loại nào tốt*
Bồn tắm Fantiny là dòng bồn tắm sản xuất trong nước nhưng Fantiny lại được nhiều người tiêu dùng lựa chọn bởi chất lượng đảm bảo và giá thành phải chăng, phù hợp với đại đa số gia đình Việt.
Bồn tắm Fantiny có rất nhiều loại: Bồn tắm nằm, bồn tắm góc, bồn tắm xây, bồn tắm đứng…Tùy theo nhu cầu sử dụng của từng gia đình mà có sự lựa chọn phù hợp.

*Bồn tắm nằm Fantiny*
*Bồn tắm nằm Fantiny* là kiểu bồn tắm dáng dài được đặt ở góc hoặc giữa nhà. Với sự đa dạng về hình dáng cũng như kích thước khác nhau. Ví dụ như hình chữ nhật, hình elip, hình bầu dục, hình trái xoài…hài hòa và đẹp mắt.
 Bồn tắm nằm về kích thước thật sự rất đa dạng và phong phú như: 1m2, 1m5, 1m6, 1m7, 1m8…Với kích thước như vậy thì chắc chắn sẽ phù hợp với nhiều không gian phòng tắm. Điều này, giúp bạn thoải mái lựa chọn cho gia đình một chiếc bồn tắm xinh xắn và phù hợp nhất.




*Bồn tắm góc Fantiny*
Hình dáng là điểm khác biệt nhất của *bồn tắm góc* so với bồn tắm nằm. Mẫu bồn tắm này có thiết kế giống như một cái quạt đang mở ra, tạo thành góc tương đối lớn. Bồn thường được bố trí ở một góc của phòng tắm, giúp tận dụng tối đa không gian sử dụng. Chính vì vậy, những phòng tắm nhỏ sẽ ưu tiên sử dụng loại bồn này.
Thông thường, độ dài hai cạnh của bồn tắm góc dao động từ 1200 mm đến 1500 mm. Nếu bạn muốn lắp đặt bồn tắm góc thì mỗi bên phòng tắm phải có độ dài từ 2 m trở lên.




*Bồn tắm xây Fantiny*
*Bồn tắm xây chính hãng* là loại bồn tắm nằm không có chân yếm bao quanh. Loại bồn tắm này chỉ có lòng bồn và không có phần chân yếm bao quanh hoặc không bao gồm cả phần khung, chân inox. Khi bạn mua về sẽ phải ốp đá ở bên ngoài, xây thêm bệ .
Bồn tắm xây không có sự khác biệt nhiều so với các mẫu bồn tắm nằm. Loại bồn tắm này phù hợp với nhiều không gian: kiểu bồn tắm góc; kiểu bồn tắm nằm hay bồn tròn…
Việc lắp bồn tắm xây sẽ phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào thiết kế của phòng tắm. Dưới đây là một số gợi ý dành cho bạn: 
+ Với những phòng tắm nhỏ tầm 5m2 thì bạn có thể lựa chọn bồn tắm xây kiểu góc kích thước nhỏ giúp tiết kiệm không gian.
+  Với những không gian phòng tắm vuông vắn và có diện tích trên 10 m2 thì bồn tắm xây kiểu tròn là sự lựa chọn không thể bỏ qua.
+  Với phòng tắm có không gian rộng tầm 15 m2 trở lên thì bạn có thể xây bồn kiểu tròn, kiểu vuông, hay kiểu hình chữ nhật đều được.




*Bồn tắm đứng Fanitny *
Bồn tắm đứng là loại bồn tắm được thiết kế theo hình dáng đứng, thường có 1 hoặc 2 mặt ôm sát vào phía mặt tường.
Kích thước dài và cao của bồn tắm đứng thường dao động từ 900 – 1200mm (dài) x 2000 – 2200mm (cao). 
Một trong những ưu điểm nổi bật của *bồn tắm đứng* *cao cấp* chính là tiết kiệm tối đa không gian phòng tắm. Chính vì vậy, phù hợp với các phòng tắm có không gian hẹp và chật. Bồn tắm đứng còn tạo được sự ngăn cách giữa khu vực ướt và khô của phòng tắm. Điều này sẽ giúp không gian nhà vệ sinh của bạn sạch sẽ, khô ráo hơn sau khi sử dụng
Với mỗi loại bồn tắm sẽ có kích thước, mẫu mã đa dạng khác nhau. Trước khi mua bồn tắm thì bạn nên xem xét thật kĩ không gian phòng tắm nhà mình thích hợp loại nào? 
Bên cạnh kiểu dáng, thì bồn tắm Fantiny còn có đa dạng tính năng như ngâm, massage. Với bồn tắm ngâm thường, thì chỉ có cấu tạo phần thân bồn và hệ thống van xả. Còn bồn tắm massage thì ngoài tính năng ngâm, bồn còn được trang bị hệ thống sục thủy lực massage, sen tắm, vòi cấp nước. Giúp người dùng tận hưởng được tối đa sự thoải mái sau một ngày làm việc vất vả.



*Địa chỉ mua bồn tắm fantiny uy tín*
Trên thị trường hiện nay, có rất nhiều cửa hàng, đại lý bán bồn tắm. Tuy nhiên, không phải bất cứ sản phẩm nào cũng đều chất lượng, địa chỉ nào cũng uy tín. Chính vì vậy, để chọn mua bồn tắm Fantiny  chất lượng thì bạn hãy lựa chọn các showroom uy tín lâu năm trên thị trường.
Thế giới phòng tắm – đại lý ủy quyền chuyên cung cấp *bồn tắm Fantiny chính hãng*. Với đội ngũ nhân viên giàu kinh nghiệm, tận tình tư vấn giúp quý khách chọn lựa sản phẩm phù hợp nhất. 
Chúng tôi cam kết:

Địa chỉ bán bồn tắm là đơn vị kinh doanh hợp pháp, có đầy đủ giấy phép kinh doanh
Giá bán sản phẩm được niêm yết công khai trên website và tại showroom giúp bạn có thể tham khảo và dễ dàng lựa chọn.
Chế độ bảo hành đầy đủ, lâu dài với thời gian lên tới 5 năm.
Miễn phí vận chuyển, lắp đặt nội thành Hà Nội, TP HCM
Hỗ trợ vận chuyển toàn quốc, được kiểm tra hàng rồi mới thanh toán.
Để được tư vấn và nhận báo giá tốt nhất, Qúy khách vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi qua: 
Showroom 1: 196 Nguyễn Xiển – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội
Showroom 2:  28 Khúc Thừa Dụ – Dịch Vọng – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội
Showroom 3: Cao ốc Thịnh Vượng – 531 Nguyễn Duy Trinh – P.Bình Trưng Tây – Quận 2 – Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: 0899.668.078


----------

